# thunderbird affichage liste messages trop petit



## 001syl (17 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
Thunderbird 3 étant vraiment plus pratique que Mail depuis qu'il intègre le carnet d'adresse de MAC OSX , je l'ai installé, pour pouvoir ne télécharger que les en-têtes des mails en POP.
le pb : l'affichage de la liste des  des messages d'un dossier ("courrier entrant" d'un compte) se fait dans une taile de police encore plus petite que mail, ce qui rend la lecture et le tri épuisants. 
On peut bien configurer avec les options  la taille de police des corps de messages, mais pas celle de cette liste. 
Quequ'un aurait-il un truc (une modif dans l'éditeur de config par exemple) ?
Sur un Imac 27", c'est dommage d'avoir mal aux yeux !!!
Merci
Syl


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Juillet 2010)

et un POMME+( la touche +) ne permet-il pas d'augmenter la taille?


----------



## 001syl (20 Juillet 2010)

en fait, c'est même la taille de la police de base de l'appli (liste des dossiers, liste des messages, etc. qui est trop petite.  C'est bon sur les PC avec écran en 72 dpi mais sur les mac en 96 dpi c'est vraiment dur dur. Mal est un peu plus gros.
SI qqun a la solution - ou l'adresse où la demander - je suis preneur !!


----------

